
Show HN: Nebula - Cross-Platform Electron Apps and WebSockets - mimixco
https://mimix.io/nebula-tech/
======
mimixco
David here from Mimix. Today, we’re releasing Nebula, an open source scaffold
we use to build Electron applications for Linux, Mac, and Windows.

Nebula includes a local web server, WebSocket server, WebSocket client
management, Chromium browser, pre-built routing, commanding, and components
(AngularJS), JSON navigation & config, Bootstrap UI, and support for custom
colors and fonts. You’ll also find stems for Google authentication and
protected routes, JSON data from local files and Firebase, and a page and
blog-style CMS. There are no dependencies or separate installation steps for
any platform.

Most importantly, all these pieces are themselves modular and open source. You
can swap out React for AngularJS and use everything else as-is. Or keep our
front end and use a different back-end server. Changes to the HTML/JS
components don’t require a build step and can be tested in your regular
browser.

We put this together because we couldn’t find a working, well-documented way
to get all the components together inside a single installable that worked
everywhere. The solutions we found were all partial and we spent considerable
time getting these parts together and explaining them. We hope Nebula makes it
easier for you!

Source: [0]
[https://github.com/themimixcompany/nebula](https://github.com/themimixcompany/nebula)

Installers: [1]
[https://github.com/themimixcompany/nebula/releases](https://github.com/themimixcompany/nebula/releases)

Nebula App Documentation: [2] [https://mimix.io/nebula-
tech/](https://mimix.io/nebula-tech/)

Builder Documentation: [3]
[https://github.com/themimixcompany/nebula/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/themimixcompany/nebula/blob/master/README.md)

Nebula Concepts: [4] [https://mimix.io/nebula/](https://mimix.io/nebula/)

~~~
i001962
Interesting stuff. Congrats on the release. I'm a bit stuck post install as
I'm not finding the Hello World but only seeing the local World. It appears
that (@WALT Walt Disney) sets the atom in the local world (AFAIK) but (@WALT)
doesn't return `Walt Disney` when it's submitted to the Local Mimix. Is that
the flow? Set and then Get? mxCommunicator comes back false when I look in the
devtools. Is there a first time / tire kicker guide or short example video?
Any pointers would be appreciated.

~~~
weswpg
I also just came across it and had the same issue. I haven't decided to
whether to get invested in it enough yet to submit a github issue.

~~~
mimixco
Thanks for looking and trying it. When the Hybrid Database that stores MSL
ships, we will include the source for it, as well. The next release will let
you play with real MSL running against a local Hybrid Database.

